

Get $1000 of AWS when you earn a certificate in Entrepreneurship 101 or 102 - eroo
https://www.edx.org/AWS-activate

======
eroo
Note: a "verified certificate" is necessary. This requires a minimum $50
contribution.

~~~
soroushjp
Yep. Looks like you can upgrade/downgrade in the first two weeks from course
start date into or out of the verified track, which is nice. They are also a
not-for-profit.

